# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB >  در مورد TAPI کسی مقاله خوب نداره؟

## mohandese_javan

سلام.
راجع به TAPI و برنامه نویسی با مودم؟

----------


## سید غلامرضا موسوی

با سلام 
این مطلبی که خواسته بودید. البته این مقاله در مورد شبکه نیز هست.

----------

